# Another load done!



## Steve H (Dec 16, 2018)

12 pounds of Swiss and Cheddar. And 5 pounds of Horse Radish. 4 hours with the tray using apple pellets. Two pieces were a tad close to the tray and melted a touch. But happy with the results.


----------



## xray (Dec 16, 2018)

Steve, that’s a nice haul of cheese. I smoked some cheese for others, I didn’t get to make myself any yet.

Like!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 16, 2018)

SH, Looks delicious, I love the smoked horseradish!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 16, 2018)

xray said:


> Steve, that’s a nice haul of cheese. I smoked some cheese for others, I didn’t get to make myself any yet.
> 
> Like!



Most of this will be gifted. But not the horse radish!


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 16, 2018)

Woo-Hoo! Dats a load of cheese!
Good job Steve!


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 16, 2018)

xray said:


> Steve, that’s a nice haul of cheese. I smoked some cheese for others, I didn’t get to make myself any yet.
> 
> Like!



Xray,
You need to learn about toll smoking. Your "Fee" for smoking for others. "I'll do five for you, bring six."
It's more honest than the Butchers Thumb method.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 16, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Xray,
> You need to learn about toll smoking. Your "Fee" for smoking for others. "I'll do five for you, bring six."
> It's more honest than the Butchers Thumb method.



Or barter for other goods. I did 3 pounds of cheese for a bottle of home made Lemoncello. This guy makes some kicking liquor.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 16, 2018)

Steve H said:


> Or barter for other goods. I did 3 pounds of cheese for a bottle of home made Lemoncello. This guy makes some kicking liquor.



Oh YUM! :rolleyes:


----------



## Steve H (Dec 16, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Oh YUM! :rolleyes:




LOL! It is much different then the crap you get at the liquor store.


----------



## xray (Dec 16, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Oh YUM! :rolleyes:





Steve H said:


> LOL! It is much different then the crap you get at the liquor store.



The cheese was bought by the people I smoked it for. I only asked for a few bucks to offset the cost of the vac seal bags. My wife mentioned selling it but I don’t want to be overwhelmed and be dedicated to it...especially because I need my schedule and the weather to cooperate for me.

I’ve thought about making lemoncello in the SV. I’ve never had it but I want to make it and try it...it looks good!!

Good call on the horseradish cheese! I’d horde that too.


----------



## disco (Dec 16, 2018)

Lovely batch of cheese!


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 16, 2018)

Steve that stuff looks great!!! Good job, I have never tried horse radish cheese. I guess I am just goig to have to try some now. LIKE


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 16, 2018)

Nice looking cheese Steve. Have you tried the hot habanero from Cabot yet? 

point for sure
Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 16, 2018)

I need to go and check for a sale on cheese and get me some more in..


----------



## Steve H (Dec 17, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking cheese Steve. Have you tried the hot habanero from Cabot yet?
> 
> point for sure
> Chris



Yes, I did. A friend of mine did some. It was pretty warm! Good though.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 17, 2018)

Once I smoked Horseradish cheese, I made the same decision you did.  No way that stuff leaves my house.  Nice haul of cheese btw!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2018)

Good looking cheese brother!!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Dec 17, 2018)

Thanks everybody!


----------

